# NY Regents Week... Aruba 2015



## EKniager (Jan 6, 2014)

I did a quick search and came up with some info but figured I'd play it safe and see if my current understanding was correct:

- The week during NY Regents Exams is the week that has historically received bad reviews in Aruba.
- The hotel (and resorts) has taken corrective actions to address the "unruliness."
- The infamous week in 2015 begins on the weekend of January 24/25.

I usually go earlier but it has been a while and just wanted to revisit the state of the situation.  I know Jan/Feb are part of the Platinum Season and going to be busy regardless, just figured that avoiding a notoriously crazy week was prudent.

Thanks in advance for the groups' knowledge.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 6, 2014)

EKniager said:


> I did a quick search and came up with some info but figured I'd play it safe and see if my current understanding was correct:
> 
> - The week during NY Regents Exams is the week that has historically received bad reviews in Aruba.
> - The hotel (and resorts) has taken corrective actions to address the "unruliness."
> ...



Concurring - we are retired NYS teachers, and since we teach music lessons at home, always have the school calendar posted.  Yes - once schools close on Friday, Jan. 24,  THIS YEAR (edit/add) *some* students will have testing, and *some* students will be off until Jan. 30.  This is *one of those weeks* that some folks might want to avoid. We own at BPT, and avoid the Boat Show weeks - we have no interest, and try to go there when it is peaceful.  Other folks eat it up - but it always is good policy to check out WHAT is happening in a location you plan on visiting - not always so you can attend, but sometimes so you can AVOID. We watched a British series once, about people that survived a disease that took out 90 percent of the population - and I said to my husband "Look, Honey - you would be so happy - NO LINES anywhere!"


----------



## JMSH (Jan 6, 2014)

Avoid at all cost...was there last year and it was a gong show. The resorts have not taken enough steps to solve the issues. Also read horro stories of United Airlines flights from Newark that were also gong shows.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 6, 2014)

This comes up every year. It ought to be a sticky. Having experienced it I would have liked a "heads up" before I did my vacation planning.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> This comes up every year. It ought to be a sticky. Having experienced it I would have liked a "heads up" before I did my vacation planning.



Either a sticky or something in the FAQ. Though these discussions usually go awry and don't end well.


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Either a sticky or something in the FAQ. Though these discussions usually go awry and don't end well.



Yes, awry, that's a polite way to put it.


----------



## Sunbum (Jan 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Either a sticky or something in the FAQ. Though these discussions usually go awry and don't end well.



Agreed, well put.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 6, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Either a sticky or something in the FAQ. Though these discussions usually go awry and don't end well.




For pre-planning - NYS Regents Exam week in 2015 will be from Monday, Jan. 26 to Thursday Jan.29. So for those who wish to plan -school ends on Friday Jan.23, and resumes on Monday, Feb 1. (technically resumes on Friday, Jan. 30 - but is usually ghost town.).  For those that want a direct access to these dates in the future, here is the link to the State Education Department page where the dates are posted each year - for the following year as well. Maybe we can leave this topic and it's prickly turns now, and let those who wish to, reference the dates when they need to. And I am SO sorry that they need to.

http://www.p12.nysed.gov/assessment/schedules/schedule-hs.html


----------



## EKniager (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks, all.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 7, 2014)

good morning....

If topic gets old quickly, we can always re-visit the skim:whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:

just foolin'


----------



## EKniager (Jan 7, 2014)

Or whether the ROFR provides re-sale price support!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 7, 2014)

The request for this info to be placed somewhere on TUG where it would be readily available isn't being ignored, but I'm at a loss as to where/how to word it without seeming to cause insult of TUGgers sensitive to the issues and/or cause undue criticism of the resorts.  Without guaranteeing anything, I'm open to ideas ...


----------



## m61376 (Jan 7, 2014)

How about something like: Visitors may want to avoid the New York State Regents week when planning a trip to any of the Aruba Marriotts. The exams are generally scheduled during the third or fourth week of January; the upcoming schedule can be found here. Private school students have school vacation during this time period and the resorts are generally very crowded and the children may be unruly at times, negatively impacting your vacation experience.

This avoids any of the comments which have pervaded previous discussions but forewarns visitors that the timeframe may not be optimal for a great vacation experience.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2014)

Or perhaps noting all of the special event weeks at different resorts. These can be used in two ways; weeks to avoid or weeks to reserve for trade.

Examples could be:
NY Regents week in Aruba
Nascar Week in Vegas
Boat Week in Ft Lauderdale


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 7, 2014)

m61376 said:


> How about something like: Visitors may want to avoid the New York State Regents week when planning a trip to any of the Aruba Marriotts. The exams are generally scheduled during the third or fourth week of January; the upcoming schedule can be found here. Private school students have school vacation during this time period and the resorts are generally very crowded and the children may be unruly at times, negatively impacting your vacation experience.
> 
> This avoids any of the comments which have pervaded previous discussions but forewarns visitors that the timeframe may not be optimal for a great vacation experience.



I think that wording is pretty good.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 8, 2014)

m61376 said:


> How about something like: Visitors may want to avoid the New York State Regents week when planning a trip to any of the Aruba Marriotts. The exams are generally scheduled during the third or fourth week of January; the upcoming schedule can be found here. Private school students have school vacation during this time period and the resorts are generally very crowded and the children may be unruly at times, negatively impacting your vacation experience.
> 
> This avoids any of the comments which have pervaded previous discussions but forewarns visitors that the timeframe may not be optimal for a great vacation experience.



Well worded.  My only suggestion is that if a public school student is on track with their regents exams they too have the week off.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jan 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Or perhaps noting all of the special event weeks at different resorts. These can be used in two ways; weeks to avoid or weeks to reserve for trade.
> 
> Examples could be:
> NY Regents week in Aruba
> ...



Great idea. If your going to have a planning sticky why limit it to on event at one destination.

And don't forget - Hip Hop Week in Miami


----------



## WFP (Jan 8, 2014)

Bike week in Daytona 

We never knew that Regent's Week caused greater travel to Aruba but also must admit that when it was first mentioned, we did not understand WHY it caused issues.  Some are self evident to us (NASCAR/Boat Show) so they were understood.  Regent's week was less obvious.

If there is a Wiki or Sticky added, it should include a simple explanation of why.  But for regent's week, I found the below to be a little strong:



m61376 said:


> How about something like: Visitors may want to avoid the New York State Regents week when planning a trip to any of the Aruba Marriotts. The exams are generally scheduled during the third or fourth week of January; the upcoming schedule can be found here. Private school students have school vacation during this time period and the resorts are generally very crowded and the children may be unruly at times, negatively impacting your vacation experience.
> .



We would suggest something more like:

*New York State Regents week historically has been very crowded with more children at the Aruba Marriott Locations. The exams are generally scheduled during the third or fourth week of January; the upcoming schedule can be found here.*

Respectfully/
WFP


----------



## EKniager (Jan 8, 2014)

And it begins...


----------



## m61376 (Jan 8, 2014)

EKniager said:


> And it begins...



I certainly hope not- I think the purpose of Sue's comment was to avoid anything from beginning. I hope that Sue will aptly use her discretion to lock the thread before it goes off course if needed.

As others have noted, there are several other weeks at various other locations which have crowded or unruly masses, which might negatively impact anyone looking for a relaxing vacation. 

Unfortunately, human nature is such that when you have a large group of people who know each other there oftentimes is a sense of entitlement and things can get disruptive for other guests.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 8, 2014)

EKniager said:


> And it begins...



Wow - I hear you.  So folks - can we DROP this already?  If someone is going ANYWHERE, we would think that as TUG members, would take a minute to run a search on old questions.  At least TUG offers a place to do that research, with opinions from Real Live People who went to the various resorts - although some of these posts veered off into dark places that we need not revisit.

Like the vow I took to *never again* attend any sales meetings - I hereby take a vow in public to *never again* answer any question about NYS Regents weeks and Aruba. Yeesh . . 

Mamianka - retired NYS teacher.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> Wow - I hear you.  So folks - can we DROP this already?  If someone is going ANYWHERE, we would think that as TUG members, would take a minute to run a search on old questions.  At least TUG offers a place to do that research, with opinions from Real Live People who went to the various resorts - although some of these posts veered off into dark places that we need not revisit.
> 
> Like the vow I took to *never again* attend any sales meetings - I hereby take a vow in public to *never again* answer any question about NYS Regents weeks and Aruba. Yeesh . .
> 
> Mamianka - retired NYS teacher.



Amen!  From a NYS High School Assistant Pincipal


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread is locked; new Sticky is here.  Thanks.


----------

